
Man arrested for threatening to kill FCC chairman's family over net neutrality - rhapsodic
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/man-arrested-on-charges-of-threatening-to-kill-fcc-chairmans-family/
======
oceanghost
This seems more like a mental health issue-- but even if it weren't -- would
it really be that surprising? It seems to me like we're in a revolution or
civil war, and have been for some time.

------
Karishma1234
Utterly disgraceful.

